

Paul Graham is a Socialist - omouse
http://news.google.com/news/directory?pz=1&cf=all&ned=ca&hl=en&sort=rated&author=04006731158544105119&csep=false&csed=ca

======
omouse
I was just searching for labour disputes on Google News and someone named Paul
Graham put together a Socialist News section heh.

When I added it to my sections, it was appropriately coloured red! Thanks
Google ;p

